# Goldfish as bait - illegal\legal?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

New to ohio fishing laws and was wondering if fishing with goldfish was illegal or legal? I plan on going out on the ohio river tonight because it is unusally warm today!!! Want to try and use a combination of nightcrawlers and goldfish tonight. And maybe chicken rings from whitecastle?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Goldfish are legal as far as I know. At least they must be if the bait shops carry them! Now the part the gets confusing is that it is illegal to release non native fish, but you can use goldfish as bait. Sounds kind of wierd considering the goldfish can get off you hook. I don't think that is a problem until we see some 50 lb goldfish out here that are able to eat small bass and what not!  I don't see that happening too soon though!  

Good luck to you if you go!


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

O.K. what about the KY side of the river?


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Goldfish are carp. Used to gig 25 pound goldfish and carp in the Erie canal when I was a kid, so joking about 50 pounders may be no joke. If carp are illegal to release in Ohio rivers and lakes, I've got some bad news for ODNR....their current management scheme isn't working....


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

the common carp is _Cyprinus carpio_, the goldfish is _Carassius auratus_. They can cross breed giving you things like Koi, large ornamental goldfish, oddly colored carp etc.
I believe the wording in the ODNR regulations go something like this "you cannot introduce or use as bait a fish that is not already established in waters of the state of ohio" I am only paraphrasing, but yes you can. You CANNOT release your unused bait into the water though afterwards. Bait dealers can sell goldfish becuase it falls under a Class A and B aquaculture liscense as well as a Bait Dealers license.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, most Marinas at State Parks sell goldfish such as Rocky Fork and Cowan. You can use them in KY also. It is unlawful to release any bait into the lake you are fishing, unless you caught it there...... CATKING


----------

